# What do funeral costs include?



## Grizzly (23 Jan 2015)

Our executor is claiming that the provision of funds for wording to a headstone is not part of the "funeral costs", that these only cover the actual burial.
Can anyone clarify if this is the case and am I right in saying that funeral costs including the provision of words on a headstone have first call on a deceased's estate?


----------



## Woodie (23 Jan 2015)

The funeral costs normally only include the actual burial costs, including what ever items were agreed with the undertaker at the time.   It may or may include the organisation of all grave also.   In my experience the addition of "wording to [an existing] headstone" was always extra thus organized and paid for separately.  The funeral director normally lists on the invoice the details of provisions of their services.
The executors job is to ensure that all legitimate debts are paid before distribution of funds.  This means that if there is a bill for "wording to a headstone"  or any other legitimate bills are presented to the estate it must be paid as part of that process.


----------



## Padraigb (23 Jan 2015)

I'm inclined towards the view that the executor is correct, but I think it bizarre that there should be a dispute. If such matters give rise to conflict, an executor needs to be meticulously correct to cover his or her own back.


----------



## Grizzly (23 Jan 2015)

The executor is refusing to pay the Headstone costs of the deceased despite there being a legitimate invoice and receipt. He is however paying his own unvouched outlay in connection with the upkeep of the estate prior to it's sale. Would a vouched receipt in respect of funeral costs take precedence over unvouched outlay?


----------



## Woodie (23 Jan 2015)

OK, that now seem a little more complicated.  The executors job is to manage the estate on behalf of the beneficiaries and is not entitled to recompense unless the will states it.   Reimbursement of costs incurred for managing the estate are allowed but must be fair because in managing the estate the executor must be as fair as they would if managing their own affairs. Usually costs of the funeral and service are covered but shindig and in this case lettering on the headstone should be agreed by all beneficiaries. 
If in this case the executor is also a beneficiary you might have a problem if you arranged the headstone. 
This is not legal advice, if in doubt about your case then you should consult.
I can tell you in my own experience I paid for the headstone separately and the shindig and one family member did not want to pay for the afters event even though they attended and enjoyed without complaint.  Luckily we were eventually able to persuade the family member and I was reimbursed.  Nothing as strange as folk when it comes to money.  In my case I would have been happy to pay the cost but the rest of the family believed this unfair and I guess rightly so.


----------



## PatMacG (23 Jan 2015)

Grizzly said:


> The executor is refusing to pay the Headstone costs of the deceased despite there being a legitimate invoice and receipt. ...


Did the executor incur these costs on behalf of the estate?  If so they should be paid. Did someone other than the executor (a beneficiary or relative of the deceased) spend money and is that someone now looking to be reimbursed by the executor from the estate? If so that someone should be told to go take a flying leap.



Grizzly said:


> ...  He is however paying his own unvouched outlay in connection with the upkeep of the estate prior to it's sale.


An executor is entitled to recover vouched out of pocket expenses incurred solely and exclusively in the exercise of their duties as executor. S/he is  not entitled to invoice for the time spent in the execution of those duties.


----------



## Grizzly (24 Jan 2015)

The will stated the following. (see below). An invoice was presented to the executor to pay for the wording on the headstone but he says paying for the wording has nothing to do with him. He is holding on to funds from the estate to pay for his own unvouched expenses.

Does the instruction below not relate to the provision of the wording on a headstone?

_*I appoint.......... to be the sole Executor and trustee of this my will and I DIRECT him to pay all my lawful debts and my funeral and testamentary expenses.
*_


----------



## Padraigb (24 Jan 2015)

No.


----------



## Woodie (4 Feb 2015)

Padraigb said:


> No.


+ 1 on that advice.   
See above about beneficiaries agreement about agreed costs.


----------



## Grizzly (5 Feb 2015)

Woodie said:


> See above about beneficiaries agreement about agreed costs.


  Hi Woodie. Where above does it talk about this? You seem to be contradicting your earlier comment?


----------



## Woodie (20 Mar 2015)

Sorry for the late reply Grizzly but I am still getting the hang of the new forum.  Based on the information you submitted the headstone wording is not included.    If the funeral director specifically included it as part of the funeral package then it may be included.   But if, as you seem to suggest, you arranged to have the wording done, then the cost arranged by you does not have to be paid by the executor.  However, if all of the beneficiaries agree to include this "extra" bill in against the estate then it can be paid.  I know this may seem unfair but in my experience  that is how it is.


----------



## mathepac (20 Mar 2015)

Woodie said:


> ...   However, if all of the beneficiaries agree to include this "extra" bill in against the estate then it can be paid..


The beneficiaries can agree 'til the cows come home. The only person authorised to incur costs chargeable against the estate is the executor. It's not that his word is final, his is the only word.


----------

